# My MirroCraft Project



## sackman (May 3, 2008)

Its not much, still alot to do. Hope you enjoy. I made 4 storage compartments on the deck. Should be pretty handy. Next comes the carpet. Hope some of you guys have some pointers.

Thanks


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2008)

:Welcome:

Thank you for joining :beer:

You are doing an awesome job on your boat already so I cant give you any comments, but keep it up. Boat is going to turn out real nice.


----------



## Ouachita (May 4, 2008)

That looks really nice. =D> Is the compartment painted white or is that some other type of material? Also, make sure you have your lids trimmed with enough gap to accommodate the carpet. 1/8" should be sufficient depending on the type of carpet.


----------



## Waterwings (May 4, 2008)

Welcome Aboard and nice looking rig! 8) 

If you go to the Search feature, type in Carpet Installation and you'll find a few topics about carpeting.


----------



## sackman (May 4, 2008)

The white your seeing is the 2x4's painted. I also used Water sealant on the lids. Thanks for the pointers. Im hoping to get it carpeted by next weekend, I will update the photos as I go.


----------



## natetrack (May 5, 2008)

Nice to see the Mirrocraft project. I am in the middle of one myself. I made my decks even with the top of the front two seats, so not as high as yours. I also did the storage compartment under the deck. I have my decks carpeted, now I just have to install them.

Good luck with the rest of the project.


----------



## sackman (May 5, 2008)

Thanks natetrack, I ended up taking a vacation day from work to start the carpet on the boat, WOW, It looks so easy to do. From 11:00 to now I have been doing it. I dont think I would make any money if that was my profession. It turned out pretty good though. Im a little nervous though, the last piece I did I was running low on the adhesive, Hopefully it wont pull up, I still have to go back and get some more so I can do the last piece on the ends. #-o ..I cant wait for it to dry so I can put some hinges on it and see if it actually works. Does anyone know where I can find some finger pulls for the storage departments, Since I already carpeted it before installing a pull. :roll: ..Thanks guys.


----------



## G3_Guy (May 5, 2008)

Wow! Great job! Those are some nice mods. =D>


----------



## phased (May 5, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## natetrack (May 5, 2008)

You know, I did mine in close to the same color. I also built floors in between all the benches so I still have to carpet those. I think I am going to also carpet the benches, just because the adhesive I bought says that it works on metal so I want to try it out.

Looks good. Keep up the good work and then go have some real fun and fish out of it.


----------



## sackman (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great comments. Natetrack, I saw the same thing on the adhesive I used. I was a little nervous about trying it on the seat because I just painted it. I wonder if it will still stick to it with the paint or I will have to sand it down to bare metal. I know it will be alot easier to glue the carpet to the seat then cut another piece of wood and seal it. Just a re-cap, does anyone know of any good pulls for the storage compartments on the deck? Thanks


----------



## sackman (May 6, 2008)

Heres the boat with the hinges and everything put back where there suppose to be.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2008)

Nice job - when are you gonna come do my MirroCraft?

Free tickets for you and BassBoy1 - one week work lots of fishing


----------

